# ventrilo-srv onestart with specific port



## kondziq (Sep 5, 2010)

Possible ? I can't believe it isn't, but also can't find a way to do that! I was trying Port=myport in the .ini file, but that didn't do it.. I was googling for an hour to find what the solution is but cant find a thing! Any hints? 

Thanks,
K.


----------

